

Ubuntu 10.10 Supports Magic Mouse Out-of-the-box? - ricky_lais
http://digitizor.com/2010/08/02/ubuntu-10-10-supports-magic-mouse-out-of-the-box/

======
chrisbolt
...except for the multitouch features? It's not that impressive that it
supports the standard bluetooth mouse features like pointing clicking.

~~~
jbm
If the scroll feature works, wouldn't that indicate that multitouch is enabled
and functional? Am I misreading it?

If it is the case, I probably will pick up a magic mouse for my Ubuntu box.

-edit- The scroll function only requires one finger to move on the mouse; my mistake.

The target site is so ad-ridden and information-poor that I'm compelled to
link to the original site.

<http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9667180>

The scroll action works fine. It appears that Maverick includes changes to
XOrg that allow multitouch (which was the reason none of those features worked
for previous Ubuntu versions).

TL/DR: Zoom/Multitouch may work. Scrolling definitely does. The normal mouse
functions have always worked.

